# Installation von OpenVZ + Verwaltung von VMs mit ISPConfig 3 (Debian 6.0)



## Sir Henry (31. Jan. 2012)

Hallo! 

Vielen Dank für diese Anleitung. Ich habe versucht, sie auf einem Server umzusetzen, auf dem ISPConfig3 bereits installiert war. Also habe ich den Mittelteil mit der ISPConfig-Installation übersprungen. Alles sieht gut aus, OS Template und Virtual Server sind in ISPConfig konfiguriert, der Server ist mit openvz-Kernel gebootet. Sollte jetzt der VS von ISPConfig automatisch gebootet werden? Jedenfalls tut sich nichts, vzlist -a gibt eine leere Ausgabe und auch im Log /var/log/vzctl.log ist nichts zu finden. In /var/log/ispconfig ebenfalls keine Fehler.

Ich habe dann versucht, den VS manuell zu starten, hier gibt es folgende Fehlermeldungen:


```
# vzctl status 101
CTID 101 deleted unmounted down
# vzctl mount 101
Container config file does not exist
```
Was habe ich vergessen?


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2012)

Poste mal bitte die Ausgabe von:

ls /etc/vz/conf.d/

und

ls /vz/root/


----------



## Sir Henry (31. Jan. 2012)

```
# ls /etc/vz/conf.d/
ls: cannot access /etc/vz/conf.d/: No such file or directory
 # ls /vz/root/
 # ls /etc/vz/conf/
0.conf  ve-basic.conf-sample  ve-light.conf-sample  ve-unlimited.conf-sample
```


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2012)

Dann hast Du möglicherweise nicht alles installiert bzw.nicht das ostemplate runtergeladen und so konfiguriert wie im Tuorial beschrieben.

Beachte bitte auch dass Du kein Quota mehr für die Webs einsetzen kannst wenn Du webs und openvz auf dem hostsystem selbst betreibst, da der openvz kernel keine vm's starten kann wenn das debian quota Paket installiert ist und quota für ein Filesystem konfiguriert wurde. Deswegen ist openvz auch ein extra tutorial und nicht Teil des perfect setups. Du wirst also wahrscheinlich auch nocht quota in /etc/fstab rausnehmen müssen und dann nach einem reboot das quota Paket deinstallieren.


----------



## Sir Henry (31. Jan. 2012)

Das Template ist korrekt installiert. 

Du hast aber recht mit der Quota-Einschränkung. Der Versuch, einen VS manuell zu erstellen, ergibt:


```
# vzctl create 102 --ostemplate debian-6.0-amd64-minimal
Creating container private area (debian-6.0-amd64-minimal)
vzquota : (error) Quota on syscall for id 102: File exists
vzquota on failed [3]
vzquota : (error) Quota is not running for id 102
vzquota : (error) Quota is not running for id 102
Creation of container private area failed
```
Dazu findet man einige Forenthreads. Da ich nicht gerne Quota auf dem Host deaktivieren würde, werde ich wohl entweder eine extra Partition für OpenVZ erstellen oder Quota für die VS deaktivieren.

Danke für die Hilfe!

[nachtrag] 
Das Setzen von 

```
DISK_QUOTA=no
```
in /etc/vz/vz.conf erlaubt nun das Erstellen von Containern. Allerdings nur mit vzctl, ISPConfig verweigert nach wie vor die Mitarbeit.
[/nachtrag]


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2012)

Siehe:

Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


----------



## Sir Henry (31. Jan. 2012)

```
# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
31.01.2012-11:05 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
31.01.2012-11:05 - DEBUG - Found 1 changes, starting update process.
/usr/sbin/vzctl
/usr/sbin/vzctl
/usr/bin/fail2ban-client
/sbin/iptables
/sbin/ip6tables
31.01.2012-11:05 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 277
31.01.2012-11:05 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
finished.
# vzlist -a
      CTID      NPROC STATUS    IP_ADDR         HOSTNAME
#
```
Das ist leider alles, was ich ihm abringen kann. Immerhin versucht er wenigstens was zu tun.


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2012)

1) Erst cronjob auskommentieren.
2) Eine neue VM anlegen.
3) Server.sh script aufrufen.


----------



## Sir Henry (31. Jan. 2012)

Genau so ist das oben entstanden. Sorry, mehr gibt's nicht, habe es mehrmals probiert. 


```
# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
31.01.2012-12:18 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
31.01.2012-12:18 - DEBUG - Found 1 changes, starting update process.
31.01.2012-12:18 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 290
31.01.2012-12:18 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
finished.
```


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2012)

Das Problem liegt vermutlich daran, dass ISPConfig vor der Installation von openvz installiert wurde und daher Dein Server nicht dafür konfiguriert ist. Lade mal das aktuelle ISPConfig runter, entpache es und rf das update.php script auf, während des updates müssen die Dienste rekonfiguriert werden.


----------



## Sir Henry (31. Jan. 2012)

Ok, damit warte ich aber lieber, bis die nächste Version rauskommt oder der Leidensdruck zu groß wird, musste erst kürzlich einige Configs restaurieren, die mir der Update zerschossen hatte (z.B. Postfix).  

Melde mich dann wieder hier.


----------



## mycrotrend (6. Feb. 2012)

Ich reihe mich mal in das Thema ein. Auch bei mir scheint der Vserver nicht zu funktionieren. 


```
vzlist -a
Unable to open /proc/vz/veinfo
Unable to open /proc/user_beancounters
```
Nach einen restart erhalte ich


```
root@web01:/etc/php5/cgi# service vz restart 
Stopping OpenVZ: ..done
Running kernel is not OpenVZ kernel...failed
```
Ich habe allerdings alles nach dem Tutorial installiert wie beschrieben.


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2012)

Die Fehler besagen dass bei Dir kein openvz Kernel installiert ist bzw. läuft. Ohne openvz kernel kann openvz und somit auch die ispconfig virtualisierung nicht funktionieren.

Du musst also nochmal den openvz kernel installieren, wie im Tutorial beschrieben. Wenn Du dabei Fehler erhältst, dann poste diese bitte.


----------



## mycrotrend (6. Feb. 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Den einzigen Fehler den ich sehe ist bei 


```
sysctl -p
```


```
error: "kernel.sysrq" is an unknown key
```


----------



## Sir Henry (6. Feb. 2012)

Gentoo Wiki Archives - OpenVZ

_sysctl -p_ macht an der Stelle in der Anleitung keinen Sinn, da direkt danach der neue Kernel gebootet wird. Du hast aber offenbar den neuen Kernel noch gar nicht gebootet.


----------



## mycrotrend (7. Feb. 2012)

Habe den Fehler nun behoben, bekomme auch keine Fehlerausgabe mehr.
Wenn ich nun allerdings einen VServer im Interface hinzufüge, wird dieser anscheinend weder installiert noch gestartet.

Die Ausgabe von "vzlist -a".


```
root@master:/var/lib/vz/template/cache# vzlist -a
      CTID      NPROC STATUS    IP_ADDR         HOSTNAME
```
PS: Wie ich von meinen Hoster erfahren habe, sagte er mir ich müssen die zusätzlichen IP`s selber entsprechend am Server einrichten.
Kommen diese nur in die /etc/hosts/ oder auch in die /etc/network/interfaces/ ?

Ich habe mich einmal versucht durch Google schlau zu machen.

Wäre das korrekt?


```
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static

        address 130.185.109.14
        netmask 255.255.255.224
        gateway 130.185.109.1

auto eth0:1
iface eth0:1 inet static

        address 130.185.109.22
        netmask 255.255.255.224
        gateway 130.185.109.1
```


----------



## Sir Henry (7. Feb. 2012)

Du bist jetzt auf meinem Stand, siehe erster Beitrag dieses Threads. 

Die IPs gehören nicht zum Host, sondern zur VM, daher nicht im Host konfigurieren.


----------



## mycrotrend (7. Feb. 2012)

Stimmt, aus den Winkel habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet 

Mit welchem Befehl hast du genau den Vserver manuell gestartet ?


----------



## Sir Henry (7. Feb. 2012)

vzctl start 101

==> man vzctl


----------



## mycrotrend (7. Feb. 2012)

Okay danke 

Ich bekomme 


```
root@master:/var/log# vzctl start 101
Container config file does not exist
```
Der Vserver 101 ist im Interface angelegt.

DISK_QUOTA steht bei mir ebenfalls auf "no".


----------



## mycrotrend (7. Feb. 2012)

Hier nochmal ein Nachtrag. Anscheinend hat es manuell nun funktioniert. Die IP und der Hostname sind allerdings nicht m it einbezogen.


r
	
	



```
oot@master:/etc/init.d# vzctl start 101
Container config file does not exist
root@master:/etc/init.d# vi /etc/vz/vz.conf
root@master:/etc/init.d# vzctl create 101 --ostemplate debian-6.0-amd64-minimal
Creating container private area (debian-6.0-amd64-minimal)
Performing postcreate actions
Container private area was created
root@master:/etc/init.d# vzlist -a
      CTID      NPROC STATUS    IP_ADDR         HOSTNAME
       101          - stopped   -               -
root@master:/etc/init.d# vzctl start 101
Starting container ...
Container is mounted
Setting CPU units: 1000
Container start in progress...
root@master:/etc/init.d# vzlist -a
      CTID      NPROC STATUS    IP_ADDR         HOSTNAME
       101          7 running   -               -
```
Nachtrag: Durch den geänderten Startparameter ( vzctl create 101 --ostemplate debian-6.0-amd64-minimal --ipadd 130.185.109.22 --hostname vs1 ) läuft der vServer nun anscheinend. Allerdings funktionierte der Parameter "--userpasswd userassword" nicht direkt. Erst nachdem ich den Container gestartet habe und dann mittels "vzctl set 101 --userpasswd rootassword --save" das passwort zugewiesen habe funktioniert er nun. 

Die Frage ist nun, wieso funktioniert das ganze nicht direkt über ISPConfig ?


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2012)

> Die Frage ist nun, wieso funktioniert das ganze nicht direkt über ISPConfig ?


Bei mir laufen die Vserver problemlos auf einigen Debian Servern. Ich hab bei mir aber auch überall das Quota nicht installiert. Wnn Du einen Container manuell anlegts, dann blockierst Du damit die veid, so dass ispconfig dann mit der veid nicht mehr funktionieren kann. Du musst also die manuell erstellete vm erstmal löschen, bevo Du eine in ISPConfig neu erzeugen kannst.


----------



## mycrotrend (7. Feb. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Bei mir laufen die Vserver problemlos auf einigen Debian Servern. Ich hab bei mir aber auch überall das Quota nicht installiert. Wnn Du einen Container manuell anlegts, dann blockierst Du damit die veid, so dass ispconfig dann mit der veid nicht mehr funktionieren kann. Du musst also die manuell erstellete vm erstmal löschen, bevo Du eine in ISPConfig neu erzeugen kannst.


Nur legt ISPConfig, den Vserver nicht an. Quota habe ich für Vserver bereits aktiviert. Ist Quota unbedingt notwendig ? Kann ich es im Nachhinein, falls nötig deinstallieren, sodass die vServer auch unter ISPConfig funktionieren?


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2012)

> Ist Quota unbedingt notwendig ?


Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, da die vserver nicht funktionieren wenn Du quota installiert hast. Die Linux Quota Pakete sollten nicht installiert und quota sollte auch nicht in /etc/fstab konfiguriert sein.


----------



## mycrotrend (7. Feb. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, da die vserver nicht funktionieren wenn Du quota installiert hast. Die Linux Quota Pakete sollten nicht installiert und quota sollte auch nicht in /etc/fstab konfiguriert sein.


Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ISPConfig auch bereits installiert war und die vServer auf dem gleichen Server laufen, wo ebend auch der eigentliche Webserver drauf läuft.
Daher ist auch Quota installiert ( Schritt 14 des HowTo ). Wofür ist denn genau Quota ? Kann ich die beiden Pakete einfach ohne Probleme deinstallieren ?

PS: Ich lese gerade "Mit Quota kann der Systemadministrator den verfügbaren Speicherplatz für jeden Benutzer oder Gruppe einschränken." Aber der "Kunde" hat ja eh nur einen begrenzten Speicherplatz. Oder ist genau dafür das Quota da ?


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2012)

Das VM's und webs auf dem selben Server laufen ist an sich nicht vorgesehen. Das vorgsehene setup findest Du hier:

Installing OpenVZ + Management Of VMs Through ISPConfig 3 (Debian 6.0) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Man installiert also ISPConfig auf dem Host Server und weitere Instanzen von ISPConfig wie z.B. ein webserver laufen in den VM's.

Quota ist für die Begrenzug de sSpeicherplatzes der webseiten da, ohne Quota kann jede Webseite beliegib groß werden. daher macht es nicht viel Sinnw ebseiten und VM's auf dem Host laufen zu haben. Wenn Du keine Größenbeschränkung von Webseiten brauchst, dann kannst Du quota auch mit quotaoff deaktivieren, danach in /etc/fstab entfernen, das Filesystem remounten und danach die quota Pakete deinstallieren. Also alle Schritte aus dem perfect setup, nur in umgekehrter Reihenfolge.


----------



## mycrotrend (7. Feb. 2012)

Okay danke verstehe.

Also am besten den Server nur für die VM`s konfigurieren ( Installing OpenVZ + Management Of VMs Through ISPConfig 3 (Debian 6.0) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials )

Und mittels der Vserver dann die jeweiligen Bereiche abdecken ( Webserver, SQL etc. ) Sodass praktisch jeder Dienst auch auf seiner eigenen virtuellen Maschiene läuft ?


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2012)

Ja, das ist der Sinn des Setups. Vorteil ist zum einen die höhere Sicherheit und zum anderen kannst Du die einzelnen VM's dann leicht mit vzdump sichern. Du kannst das ganze auch als ISPConfig Multiserver betreben, also dass Du das ISPConfig in den VM's jeweils an den Master des hosts anbindest.


----------



## mycrotrend (7. Feb. 2012)

Okay supi vielen Dank.
So langsam blicke ich auch mal ein wenig dahinter 

Dann werde ich das so machen.


----------



## GTB (7. März 2012)

ich bin auch einer von denen, die openVZ zusätzlich installieren, ohne dafür einen eigenen Server zu verwenden.

Dazu habe ich Quota deaktiviert.

Also der vServer wurde installiert und vzlist -a gibt auch den Server als running aus.

Mein Problem ist aber, ich kann den vServer nun nicht erreichen, dass ich diesen installieren kann.

ein Ping läuft ins Leere.

Muss ich da noch was machen ?

Und ja, der vServer hat eine eigene IP die nur im openVZ Reiter eingtragen ist und nicht in den Server Configs.

Danke.


----------



## Till (8. März 2012)

Kannst Du Dich denn in den vserver vom host aus einloggen mit:

vzctl enter 101


----------



## GTB (8. März 2012)

Hi,

werde ich nachher mal probieren.


Danke.


----------



## GTB (8. März 2012)

OK, getestet.

Das funktioniert wunderbar.

Kann ich nun auch noch den vServer per SSH erreichen ?

Danke.


----------



## Till (8. März 2012)

Stell sicher dass die IP die Du der VM zugewiesen hast nicht in der Netzwerkkarte des Host Servers konfiguriert ist und dass Du den Hostserver wie in der ISPConfig openVZ Anleitung beschrieben konfiguriert hast.


----------



## GTB (8. März 2012)

mein Problem ist das Netzwerk.

das ist die config:


```
# This configuration file is auto-generated.
# WARNING: Do not edit this file, your changes will be lost.
# Please create/edit /etc/network/interfaces.head and /etc/network/interfaces.tail instead,
# their contents will be inserted at the beginning and at the end
# of this file, respectively.
#
# NOTE: it is NOT guaranteed that the contents of /etc/network/interfaces.tail
# will be at the very end of this file.

# Auto generated lo interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# Auto generated venet0 interface
auto venet0
iface venet0 inet static
        address 127.0.0.1
        netmask 255.255.255.255
        broadcast 0.0.0.0
        up route add -net 192.0.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev venet0
auto venet0:0
iface venet0:0 inet static
        address XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (hier ist die korrekte IP angegeben)
        netmask 255.255.255.255
        broadcast 0.0.0.0
        gateway 192.0.2.1
```

die IP des vServers ist nicht in der Config des Servers enthalten. Auch in ISP ist sie nur beim vServer eingetragen.

Gruss


----------



## Till (8. März 2012)

Diese Konfigurationsdatei in dre VM ist immer korrekt, da sie von openvz automatisch generiert wird. Ich bezog mich auf die korrekte Installation des hosts:

Installing OpenVZ + Management Of VMs Through ISPConfig 3 (Debian 6.0) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## GTB (8. März 2012)

ja, ich finde keinen Fehler.

Ich komme auch mit dem vServer nicht raus....


----------



## Till (8. März 2012)

Poste mal:

- Die /etc/sysctl.conf Datei des Hosts
- Die Ausgabe von: uname -a
- Die /etc/network/interfaces des Hosts
- Die Ausgabe von (Host): vzlist -a


----------



## GTB (8. März 2012)

```
### Hetzner Online AG installimage
# sysctl config
#net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter=1
net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts=1
net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1
net.ipv4.conf.default.proxy_arp = 0
net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
kernel.sysrq = 1
net.ipv4.conf.default.send_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.all.send_redirects = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.proxy_arp=1
```


```
root@server ~ # uname -a
Linux server.mydomain.tld 2.6.32-5-openvz-amd64 #1 SMP Mon Jan 16 17:49:19 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```


```
root@server ~ # cat /etc/network/interfaces
### Hetzner Online AG - installimage
# Loopback device:
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# device: eth0
auto  eth0
iface eth0 inet static
  address   176.9.140.xxx
  broadcast 176.9.140.127
  netmask   255.255.255.224
  gateway   176.9.140.97

# default route to access subnet
up route add -net 176.9.140.96 netmask 255.255.255.224 gw 176.9.140.97 eth0
```


```
root@server ~ # vzlist -a
      CTID      NPROC STATUS    IP_ADDR         HOSTNAME
       101          6 running   176.9.140.yyy   vm1.server.mydomain.tld
```


----------



## GTB (8. März 2012)

sehr komisch, nach einem erneuten Rebbot (gefühlt der 10te) geht es...

Sorry für die Umstände.

Gruss


----------



## GTB (8. März 2012)

irgendwie habe ich da noch irgendwo den Wurm drin.

der vServer ist wieder nicht mehr erreichbar.

aus welchem Grund kann ich nciht sagen, aber ich vermute dass ich gestern die Firewall deaktiviert habe. Jetzt ist sie wieder aktiv.

Mittlerweile habe ich alles probiert:

Firewall deaktiviert
Server neu gestartet
vServer neu gestartet
vServer gelöscht und neu erstellt

hat alles nicht geholfen.

Hat noch wer eine Idee 

Danke.


----------



## GTB (9. März 2012)

Ok, ich bin dem Problem auf der Spur.

Wenn ich die Firewall aktiviere geht es gar nicht.

Welchen Portz muss ich da frei geben ?

Wenn ich die Firewall deaktiviere, muss ich das hier noch machen, damit der vServer wieder erreichbar ist:


```
/etc/init.d/vz restart
```
was dann folgende Ausgabe bringt:


```
Shutting down CT 101
Bringing down interface venet0: ..done
Stopping OpenVZ: ..done
Starting OpenVZ: ..done
Bringing up interface venet0: ..done
- Warning: IP forwarding is not enabled 
Starting CT 101: ..done
```
ok, auch das kann man beheben:


```
sysctl -w net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
```
wobei mich das irritiert, denn der Eintrag ist definitv in der  */etc/sysctl.conf *vorhanden.

Habe ich was übersehen ?

Gruss.


----------



## Till (9. März 2012)

Firewalls in openVZ sind immer ein problem, da Du mit einer Firewall auf dem Host auch die VM's blocken kannst.

Wenn Du Deinen Server nach perfect setup installiert hast brauchst Du an sich keine Firewall, denn es laufen nur die Dienste deren Ports auch freigegeben werden müssen. Eine Firewall bringt Dir also keinen Zusatznutzen.


----------



## GTB (9. März 2012)

ok, dann muss ich hier darauf verzichten. Nun habe ich aber das Problem:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/29081-post27.html

Gruss


----------

